# fishing at salem reservoir?



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

just asking, whats it like at salem reservoir? hows the fishing? what all can you do? how much is it to fish?please help me


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

fishing sucks , 45 dollars a day , can only keep 1 fish ..no gas motors .its full of trash fish like big walleyes , nice perch ,big gills , and the bass are just hard to get away from .. if you like that kind of thing its good for that ...


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

dang. i was told it was 5 bucks a day for 15 year olds and over.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

He is pulling your chain. Do a search on this site and you will find some info. I grew up near the lake and it was always good fishing. I remember catching big gills and perch.


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

who's pulling my chain? sorry i just joined here today


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice lake, cheap to fish and plenty nice fish. They rent row boats and electric motors. Also have bait and other supply's. Stop out and check her out!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for the help. im goin out tommarrow to check it out!! hope its only $5 a day tho


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

fisherboy123 said:


> thanks for the help. im goin out tommarrow to check it out!! hope its only $5 a day tho


as far as the cost i don't know how much . the times that i have been there it's really good fishing . i would go more but i don't have any boats with out gas motors on them .


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

big spurs 111 said:


> as far as the cost i don't know how much . the times that i have been there it's really good fishing . i would go more but i don't have any boats with out gas motors on them .


You said that the fishing sucked. Now it is good fishing? Which is it?


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

fisherboy123 said:


> You said that the fishing sucked. Now it is good fishing? Which is it?


Read his post again............................


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

I WAS BEING A SMART A------------- sorry you did not catch on to that . its a great lake to fish . i live in salem about 6 mins from the lake, i hunt it more then fish it .


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

wow god aint i stupid i see that now LMAO. i was being a dumb------


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

ok i just got word that it IS five bucks a day


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

$ 5.00 for a pass to to fish,renting a boat is around $20.00 for all day.Electric motor and battery will cost a small fortune to rent along with the boat.I take my own motor and battery.Boat rental is by the hour.Excellent fishing.


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

you cant take your own boat there?


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fisherman330 said:


> you cant take your own boat there?


yes you can take your own boat. at least i seen people take there own boat there. just another quick question, how many fish can you keep?


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fisherman330 said:


> you cant take your own boat there?


yes you can just no gas motors at all ....


----------



## sparky (Apr 18, 2007)

They changed the fish limits. You can keep 4 bass 12" to 15". one can be over 15" Perch, crappie and bluegills has a limit of 15 per person. I fish there a couple times a week and its good fishing.


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

i might have to give it a shot, where exactly is it? (i know i can google it and find out, which i prob will do)


----------



## fisherboy123 (Jul 22, 2013)

salem reservoir is on gamble road, 5 miles from lisbon, and 6 from salem. i go past it all the time. ill have to try it out. thanks for thhe help everyone!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Personally i always found their rates more then reasonable. In fact the boats,motors and batteries were always cheaper then else where. I use to fish it a lot and always bought a family pass. Then I bought an electric motor of my own and just rented boat and battery. They bought my own battery. LOL! Then I got a boat. Slowly making the fishing cheaper. I also bought the yearly boat pass which then was awful cheap. I did this quite a while. 
Why did i invest this in suck a small lake? For several reasons. Close to home,beautiful lake, nice fishing and the fish were there. It has Bass really large hidden, but catch able. Then that was my fish. We have caught and returned 5 lbers quite often. Also crappie, blue gill, perch, were readily available. And occasional walleye and pike too! In my opinion a very nice lake.People at the time were also.

Here are some things from past news and that. Couldnt find newer but thought you'd like to read some.

http://www.salemnews.net/page/content.detail/id/513045/Salem-Reservoir-to-open-for-fishing.html

http://ohioebirdhotspots.wikispaces.com/Salem+Reservoir

Hope these help. But the best advise I can give you is can on fishing there is get off this computer and actually go! LOL!


----------

